# Rafting Boulder Creek



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

how is lower boulder creek at 500 for a first time level? (kayak)


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The holes through the play park can get a little munchy. Riley regularly walks from the double drop through the widow maker. Below the park the holes are not as bad, but you need to be on your toes for minor wood and be ready to paddle. From what little I know from reading your posts, you should be fine. I'd be happy to escort you down at present flows. 

Anyone who takes me up on that offer should have good float bags. I hate chasing boasts with no floatation!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Dave Frank said:


> The holes through the play park can get a little munchy. Riley regularly walks from the double drop through the widow maker. Below the park the holes are not as bad, but you need to be on your toes for minor wood and be ready to paddle. From what little I know from reading your posts, you should be fine. I'd be happy to escort you down at present flows.
> 
> Anyone who takes me up on that offer should have good float bags. I hate chasing boasts with no floatation!


I was thinking 4 mile down…


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Hey

I raft it in my shredder or my max


paddle on

shredder scott


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

streetdoctor said:


> I was thinking 4 mile down…


sorry, my bad. four mile down has few class 4 and one 4 plus.

I'd be happy to show you down.

And Scott you're welcome to join us as well. Planning a dinner cruise this evening.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

Dave Frank said:


> sorry, my bad. four mile down has few class 4 and one 4 plus.
> 
> I'd be happy to show you down.
> 
> And Scott you're welcome to join us as well. Planning a dinner cruise this evening.


Would love to join

BUT

Missing an r2 partner right now. Any takers ?

paddle on

Shredder scott


----------



## pearen (Apr 28, 2007)

Rafted two laps Friday after work and definitely agree with Dave that it is super fun and good to go after flood restoration work.

Got beta from deepsouth and others on CC last Thursday that Fate Brewing is the new takeout of choice. Have to agree. Pull out on the left just after going under the Arapahoe bridge. Direct access to the Fate Patio!


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

Dave when are you running it today? There's a slight chance I'd be down a little later but I'm pretty destroyed from a mountain bike ride this morning… even my fingers are cramping… *cough* Imapussy *cough* Might at least go take a look this evening and maybe fire it up tomorrow if anyone else is game?

Nick


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd be interested in doing it tomorrow in a mini-Max. I can bring mine, or tag alone with another.


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

If I can talk Scott into it I'd be up for a lap or 2 tomrrow. 2nd lap I'll probably run my River board.

josh


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone looking for a +1 for an R2 later this week?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Dan Preston (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi all - I'm new here and am hoping to raft down Boulder creek with someone experienced. Anyone going down soon in a raft? Would love to tag along. I'm thinking the stretch from about 6th to the Arapahoe bridge. 

I recently inherited a bucket boat that I've lovingly patched and it's now ready for it's inaugural run. I've got oars but would also be into paddling if someone had a few paddles. Thanks.

Dan
five zero three-784-7105


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Dan,

We have tentative plans for a Saturday, later morning run with lunch at the Farmers' Market. There may be other after work runs as well.

What size is your boat? What else have you rowed? I would definitely have another along as a bailer. Even from 6th down, there are a few good hits where you'll take on some water. It's tight and you want to make sure you can move when you need to.

I put in above the dam near Eben G. I don't think I'd want to do that in a bucket boat, it's continuous and you need to be on your game. Believe it or not, some of those ledges are sticky enough to spin/surf a 16' Aire and I've been tossed. I think the 600s are stickiest.

That being said, I love it! It's super fun for me and has the bonus of being in my backyard.


----------



## Dan Preston (Jun 11, 2014)

It's a 14 ft. Riken Pioneer. I've rowed the wild and scenic stretch of the Rogue in Oregon a few times and the Snake through Hell's Canyon, but haven't been at the oars in about a year and a half. 

I rode my bike along the creek to check it out today and it looked to me like under Broadway and some trees around 30th st. could be the most challenging spots. Thoughts?

I'm gone Saturday unfortunately but keep me in mind if you do an after work run next week. Thanks for the response!


----------



## taftd24 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would love to jump in on an r2 if someone needs a paddler, anytime after work I'm free. No boat at the moment but just moved to Boulder and need to get some river time.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Toni said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> We have tentative plans for a Saturday, later morning run with lunch at the Farmers' Market. There may be other after work runs as well.
> 
> ...


Any specific time Saturday? Have run it several times in my 12' cat from 500 to 1100, but never at 500. Lunch at Farmers Market sounds good.


----------



## yamparat (May 24, 2013)

*takeout for rafts?*

Where do you guys take out of the creek? I have a 12' cat, and was wondering if I have a class V drag through the park and up the bike path or something


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Just downstream of 30th St bridge is a very good takeout.
Short, level carry to truck parking.
Take out at Fate Brewery at 38th St might be a Class 4 takeout, but there is a brewery .


----------



## yamparat (May 24, 2013)

Raft straight to the bar, awesome! Thanks for the info. I'm definitely going to give this a try this weekend


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Not exactly sure of time yet, 10 - 11 ish. An upper kayak run is happening first. I'll let you know.

Bank of the West lot works too, eddy right after the drop is quick.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Rich, I bet our raft launch window is 11-11:30. Call or text for up to date info, but we plan to launch higher with kayaks and Riley walks a drop or two up higher, so it won't be a fixed time. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## roberts81 (May 18, 2013)

I'd like to join y'all for the town section--I'll plan on being at Fine park around 11 unless I hear otherwise. (I met Dave and Riley at the low water community float a month or so ago.) I've run the creek 4 times at various levels so I shouldn't be a liability and don't expect to swim unless I miss my punch on one of those sticky holes. 

Ben
eight-oh-one735-7ate45


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Great level today. R3'd a 14' raft at 510 CFS (Orodell gauge) from the east end of Eben G Fine to Scott Carpenter Park (30th). I actually found the drops downstream of Broadway to be much stickier. Most rocks covered at this level with plenty of room for a 14' boat. Just watch out for all the sweepers looking to take your eyes out (or rip you out of the boat) - they're everywhere. Assuming the level doesn't drop significantly, I'll plan to be out there tomorrow and most days after work this week - tons of fun and such a rare treat!


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*Nice*

Let me know if you need a plus 1 when you go down. It was awesome today. We'll be there tomorrow around 9am.



Aknoff said:


> Great level today. R3'd a 14' raft at 510 CFS (Orodell gauge) from the east end of Eben G Fine to Scott Carpenter Park (30th). I actually found the drops downstream of Broadway to be much stickier. Most rocks covered at this level with plenty of room for a 14' boat. Just watch out for all the sweepers looking to take your eyes out (or rip you out of the boat) - they're everywhere. Assuming the level doesn't drop significantly, I'll plan to be out there tomorrow and most days after work this week - tons of fun and such a rare treat!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Ben, sorry we missed you. Ask... I think we saw your R -3 while
Lunching. I don't think one person in your boat looked up as you passed us at broadway. 

Still enough flow(barely) to push rubber through Ebin G fine park. 

It's going to get bony quickly as the water leaves for ditches at broadway. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## Rancho Blasto (Jun 3, 2014)

Does anyone want to r2 Boulder creek this evening? Down for a r2 or more, looking to start right above the ww park. Have a trib 9.5 or a super puma we can use. Im new to boulder and looking for some people to get on the water with.


----------



## Murky Depths (Jun 21, 2013)

*Still flowing?*

Is the creek still running well? I'm going to bring my IK's Friday as it was recommended as a good run and wanted to know if the water is still holding?
-Murky


----------



## roberts81 (May 18, 2013)

Ran it yesterday. Plenty of water for a kayak or IK, and a fun level. The rafting season has probably passed, except for small (<9 feet) paddle rafts.


----------



## Murky Depths (Jun 21, 2013)

Excellent, thank you. Any location recommendations for putting in and taking out?
-Murky


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Put in at Eban G Fine park and take out at 30th and Arapahoe. You can park either at Scott Carpenter Park (river left before the bridge) or the greenhouse (river right after the bridge).


----------



## roberts81 (May 18, 2013)

Current common take outs are right before the creek goes under 30th street-- there is a small dead end street and parking lot on the east side of 30th street next to the south bank of the creek, or Scott Carpenter Park parking lot on the other side of the creek. Or you can float down to FATE Brewery near 38th street and Arapahoe. There are various possible takeouts higher up (justice center, library, Boulder HS).

Standard put-ins are around Eben G. Fine park at the mouth of Boulder Canyon. Most people put in above the dam/slide thing at the top of the man made Eben G. Fine "whitewater park" aka ledge hole park. At this level the holes aren't as retentive so you should be fine (but there are regular beat-downs here at higher levels). If you look at that section of the run and aren't comfortable with the holes, then put in lower downstream in Fine park. Its fairly continuous class II+ to III punctuated by regular river-wide drops. Lots of fun, and some good surf spots.


----------



## Murky Depths (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the Beta. I'm on it!
-Murky


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Raft season on Boulder creek is short and over.
IK and Kayak season is much longer.
Disagree on takeout location.
For an IK or Yak, Fate Brewery @ 38th St is the only logical takeout.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

30th is the best take-out, but Mon-Fri, 8-5 you need a permit or you can get ticketed. 38th/Fate is okay. We also take-out at 29th street, West side Scott Carpenter, free 3 hour parking and no restriction after 5. This take-out does require a 50 yard walk to the car.


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

roberts81 said:


> Ran it yesterday. Plenty of water for a kayak or IK, and a fun level. The rafting season has probably passed, except for small (<9 feet) paddle rafts.


I ran it last year at about 350 cvs in a 10.5' Mini-Max (paddling of course!). While much has changed because of the floods, it was good to go at that level last year (scraping a few rocks here and there for sure).

I may try it again today or tomorrow just as a reference point for myself. I can think of a couple of spots that are going to be boney at best post-flood changes, but I think it will be OK other than those couple of spots.

Murky, FYI, be aware of the Broadway street bridge. You'll need to go right under that bridge. I am pretty sure there are signs telling you so as you approach the bridge, but there is a weir on the left under the bridge. Just a fun little rapid to the right.


----------



## highcountrypanic (Jun 11, 2014)

So can I run it in a 13 foot oar rig now?


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

I wouldn't try a 13' oar rig. I run a 10.5' paddle raft, and it was boney in that. I don't think I'd even put my oar frame on my 10.5 raft at 350 cfs.

Paddling a 13 footer might be doable, just may have to push it over a few rocks in those couple of spots I am thinking of.

I guess if it were me, a 13 footer is probably a bit too big at this point.

Time to get an Aplacka! LOL


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh come on, it's not too late for little oar rigs if you know what you're doing, or have a clue and are interested in upping your skills.

Typically I run a 16 ft oar rig with 10 ft oars at 400 up to 1000. However, that's rare and I'm lucky to get it. I ran it tonight with my 11 ft oar rig, 8 ft oars, 360 CFS at put in time. I would probably do that at 300. I ran from my normal put in, above the dam and Little Niagra, down to the library. Totally smooth, no issues, fun level. Yes, a few technical spots. Widow Maker could still suck you back for a surf if you're not ready. I didn't run past Broadway and I'm not sure how much is being taken at the ditch, otherwise, it's a fun run to 30th.

Honestly, every season that Boulder Creek runs big enough for rafts, I'm surprised more people don't run it. Even y'all kayakers! WTF? You're missin out. I saw a handful of little cats and a couple of small rafts put on one night, that's awesome! But rare. A few of them looked a bit gripped and that's good...come back and do it 10 more times. 

370 as we speak. Get on it before it's gone and feel more confident running bigger shit.



Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## highcountrypanic (Jun 11, 2014)

Toni said:


> Oh come on, it's not too late for little oar rigs if you know what you're doing, or have a clue and are interested in upping your skills.
> 
> Typically I run a 16 ft oar rig with 10 ft oars at 400 up to 1000. However, that's rare and I'm lucky to get it. I ran it tonight with my 11 ft oar rig, 8 ft oars, 360 CFS at put in time. I would probably do that at 300. I ran from my normal put in, above the dam and Little Niagra, down to the library. Totally smooth, no issues, fun level. Yes, a few technical spots. Widow Maker could still suck you back for a surf if you're not ready. I didn't run past Broadway and I'm not sure how much is being taken at the ditch, otherwise, it's a fun run to 30th.
> 
> ...


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Ran it today again at about 350 cfs. Seemed a lot like last year at 350. Just a couple spots where it is boney, but still doable (10.5 foot mini-Max paddling of course). Ran from the bridge above the two big drops before the whitewater park down to Scott Carpenter Park at 30th. Still fun, would do it again at maybe 300. Below that, those boney spots would make it not worth the trip.

Small boat and an oar step through the first big drops and the play park I can see doing. It's after that where it gets boney though. I like going all the way yo 30th to make the run worthwhile. I also like Broadway, and there are a couple of other fun little rapids below that yet.

It's not over until we say it's over! LOL


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

Forgot to mention that if it gets below 300, it's still not too low to raft. I saw two guys today in an NRS pack raft. Sharing a break apart paddle - each had half of the paddle. 

Yeah, that's right. TWO guys in a pack raft. I am still waiting to see an oar from on one in the Raft Porn thread... LOL


----------



## highcountrypanic (Jun 11, 2014)

Ran it yesterday with 2 13ft oar rigs and a 12 ft cat. Put in top of whitewater park, portaged around the dam at Broadway and took it on down took it out at greenhouses. Would have gone to fate but it was dark. About to go do it again. Such a blast


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

highcountrypanic said:


> Ran it yesterday with 2 13ft oar rigs and a 12 ft cat. Put in top of whitewater park, portaged around the dam at Broadway and took it on down took it out at greenhouses. Would have gone to fate but it was dark. About to go do it again. Such a blast


Just run that dam on the right.


----------



## wagonblast (Mar 1, 2011)

Ran it yesterday at around 340 cfs with a 12 ft NRS with an oar frame for the first time, plenty of water, great little run! Put in at Eben G Fine park and took out at CU greenhouse on river right. Might try it again today or tomorrow. Kicking myself for not trying it sooner!


----------

